# Chef JimmyJ Recipes...



## chef jimmyj

Here you go my friend...All my recipes...JJ

*Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork*

1/2C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)

1/2C Brown Sugar

1/2C Shaoxing Wine* or Mirin

1/2C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.

1/4tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste

1T Grated fresh Ginger

1tsp Minced fresh Garlic

1tsp Sesame Oil

1T Red Food Coloring (optional)

Makes about 2 Cups, enough for 8Lbs of either Pork Butt and Loin or 2 full racks of Ribs.

Items with an " * " are available at a Chinese Market. The rest and an el cheapo Hoisin is available at your local Mega Mart.

Marinate the pork for at least 24 Hours and 48 is better. Make sure to turn the meat in the marinade frequently to get the best result..

The Chinese Roast Hot and Fast...350*F for 3 inch thick slices or Pork Butt. Approximately 2 Hours or to 160*F and rest and 140*F for Loin (Too lean to go higher)

For Low and Slow...Smoke at 225*F to 250*F to an internal temp of 150*F for Butt to be Sliced, and 130*F for Loin. Then finish, both types of pork, the last 10*F on a hot Grill then rest.

In American Chinese Restaurants this is made in gas ovens but in China they cook over WOOD so mild smoke would be authentic here.

You can BOIL the Marinade with the De-Fatted meat dripping for a great sauce, thicken with a little cornstarch and water.

This recipe is great on RIBS Too!

*Peanut Butter Sesame Noodles*

1T Veg Oil
2T Fresh Grated Ginger
1T Minced Garlic
1/2C Rice Vinegar
1/2C Soy Sauce
1/2C Shaoxing Wine or Dry Sherry
6T Brown Sugar
1T Sriracha
1 C Hot Water
1tsp MSG, really makes a difference!
2C Peanut Butter of choice.
1/2C Chinese Sesame Oil
2Lbs Thin Linguini, Spaghetti or 3Lbs Fresh Chinese Egg Noodle.
1C Chopped Scallions for Garnish.

Put a large pot of Salted Water on for Linguini.
Whisk together, the Vinegar, Soy Sauce, Wine, Brn Sugar, Sriracha, MSG and Hot Water. Set aside.
In a Wok or Sauce Pan heated over Medium heat, add Veg Oil and heat.
Add the Ginger and Garlic.
Saute until Fragrant, about 30 seconds, and add the reserved sauces mixture.
Bring to a simmer.
Drop the Linguini in Boiling Water and stir well.
Whisk the Peanut Butter into the simmering Sauces. This will thicken quite a bit. Continue simmering over Lowest heat setting while Pasta finishes cooking.
Cook the Linguini until " Tender ".
Al Dente Pasta won't be good cold!
Reserve a Cup of Pasta cooking Water and drain Pasta. Place back in the pot.
Pour the hot Peanut Butter Sauce and 1/2C Sesame Oil over the Pasta and mix well until uniformly coated.
If getting too thick or sauce disappearing, add the reserved Pasta Water to get a thick but creamy sauced pasta.
Serve garnished with Scallions and more Sriracha if you like spicy.

*Spiedie Marinade/Sauce*

1/2Cup Olive Oil

2Cup Red Wine Vinegar

1/2Cup Worcestershire

2T Minced Garlic

1/2tsp Dry Basil

1tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Parsley

1/2tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran Onion

1/2tsp Red Pepper Flake

1T Salt

1T Sugar

2tsp Black Pepper

1Cup Red Wine

Combine all, Mix well and Divide in half to use for Marinade and Sandwich Sauce.

Makes about 3Cups total.

Cut 4-5Lbs Meat, any, in 1 inch cubes. Add 1/2 the Marinade/Sauce and Marinate for at least 24 hours or up to 3 days.

Place on Skewers and Grill to desired doneness.

Serve on Italian Bread with additional Sauce.

*Escargot in Mushroom Caps*

The Mushroom Caps.

Lightly salt & pepper 24 Mushroom caps and roast at 400 until lightly brown and shrunk to about half size, 30-45 minutes. They will render their water and firm up. Remove from oven and allow to cool on the counter. Meanwhile, open the cans of Snails, 24 Extra Large. Drain and rinse with cold water. Drain well and pat dry on paper towels.

For each 2 dozen Snails, I have used Roland Brand in the past.
Pulse in a small food processor or blender until well combined:
1 Stick Softened Butter,
1 Shallot, chopped (a heaping Tablespoon)
8 Cloves of Garlic, chopped
4Tbs Chopped Fresh Flat Leaf Parsley
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leaves
1Tbs Wht Wine or Lemon Juice
1/2 tsp each Salt & Blk Pepper
Optional: 1tsp Chopped Fresh Tarragon Leaves (may be hard to find) and/or Cayenne Pepper to taste.
Arrange the Mushroom in a baking dish. Top each cap with a Snail and a dollop of Garlic Butter, about 2 teaspoons.
Bake at 400°F about 10 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Over cooking will toughen the Snails. Note: Double the Garlic Butter ingredients if you like to dip your giant loaf of Crusty Bread...YUM!!!
Makes 2 Supper servings or 4 Appetizers...JJ



*Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread*

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives

*Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap, saving any juices in the foil, and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.

1T Mustard

1T Molasses

1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.

For Marinade, cool for 30 minutes the refrigerate until cold.

Marinate meat overnight.

For Glaze, reduce over low heat until syrupy. Brush over grilling meat and caramelize.

Enough for one average butt.4

*Cream Soda and Bourbon Sauce*

1/2C Dark Brown Sugar
1C Cream Soda*
1/3C Ketchup
1/3C Bourbon
1/4C Balsamic Vinegar
2Tbs Soy Sauce
1Tbs Mustard of choice
1Tbs Your Rub
1Tbs Sriracha or Canned Chipotle Adobo Sauce
S & P to taste
* Cola or Ginger Ale would be great too!

Combine all in a sauce pan. Heat over medium heat to a simmer. After 5 minutes, the sauce can be cooled for Injection. For a Glaze or Sauce, continue to simmer, stirring often, until Syrupy. Cool and refrigerate the remaining sauce...JJ

Ok...Here you go a take on Alton Brown's Sm5oked Pulled Pork done with Liquid Smoke and in an Oven...JJ

*JJ Brown's Cheater Pulled Pork *







*Pork Brine*

3/4C Molasses

12oz Pickling Salt

2Qt bottled Water

6-8 Pound Boston Butt

*Spice Blend*

1tsp Whole Cumin Seeds

1tsp Whole Fennel Seeds

1tsp Whole Coriander Seeds

1tsp Black Peppercorns

Toast over Med Heat until fragrant and grind fine.

1T Chili Pwd

1T Onion Pwd

1T Garlic Pwd

1T Sweet Paprika

*Braising Liquid*

12oz Cola

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Honey or Dark Corn Syrup

1/4C Tomato Paste

2T Molasses

2T Mustard

2T Liquid Smoke

Combine and Whisk well. Set aside until needed.

Combine molasses, pickling salt, and water in 6 quart Lexan. Add Boston butt making sure it is completely submerged in brine, cover, and let sit in refrigerator for a minimum of 8 hours. 12 hours is ideal.

Heat 2T Oil, on Med/High, in a Saute or Cast Iron Pan* and brown each side of the pork well, 4-5 minutes per side. Turn off heat. Remove meat to a 9 X 13 Roasting Pan.  Add Spice Blend to the saute pan. Stir the spices in the hot pan to bring out flavor, about 30-60 seconds. Add Braising Liquid and Whisk to combine scraping the pan. Turn on heat and Simmer the liquid a minute or two then pour over the meat. Cover the Roasting Pan with Foil an roast in a pre-heated 300°F Oven for about 1 hour per pound or until the Pork pulls easily, an Internal Temp of 205°F. Remove meat from the pot to a pan or platter and Pull the meat removing Bone and excess Fat. Skim the Fat layer from the Juices in the Roasting Pan. Return the Pulled Pork and stir well to combine. Add additional Cola or Vinegar to adjust to your taste and add moisture if needed. Serve.

Note*: This can be done in a Dutch Oven as well...JJ

*Carolina Q Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1T Grnd. Black Pepper

1T Grnd. White Pepper

1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

1tsp Grd. Cumin

1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed

Makes about 1 Cup. This has some Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If too Hot, reduce the Black, White and Cayenne Pepper.
7 By by my
Apply your desired amount of Dust to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator overnight.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Dust and go into your pre-heated Smoker...JJ

*Brisket Multi-Mop*

Change it up!

2 C Low Sodium Beef Broth

1C Red Wine, Beer, Coffee or Cola

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1T Brown Sugar, omit if using Cola

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Makes about 3 Cups.

*Juicy Smoke-tastic Chicken and Turkey*

Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken or Turkey. We determine doneness by measuring the Internal Temp (IT) in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 155* and 175*F respectively. For a One Step Smoke with Crispy Skin the birds have to be smoked at a temp of 300-325°F. You can figure about 15 minutes per pound to reach the desired IT. Electric smokers usually only go to 275°F. With these you will be smoking at the most common temp range of 225-275°F. You can figure on about 25 minutes per pound cook time + or - 5 minutes depending what part of the range you choose. Usually the skin will not crisp so if the skin is not Crisp enough when the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 155* and Crisp the Skin...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

*Mild but WildTurkey Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or other

1tsp Ground Coriander Seed (2-3tsp Whole seed, fresh ground)

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Mustard Powder

1tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

Optional: 1T Kosher Salt ** Leave out if you Brined the Bird!*

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Place a pan with some veggies under the Turkey to make some Gravy. Here's a recipe.

*Smokey Turkey Gravy*

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Turkey, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Chicken Broth,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1/2tsp Dry Sage (2 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Turkey is resting, dump the pan juices, veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.Bring the Jus back to a simmer. Mix 2T Flour and 4T Chicken Broth for each Cup of defatted Jus. Whisk together to make a Slurry with no lumps, add a little additional Broth if needed. Whisk the Slurry into the simmering Jus, bring back to a simmer and cook 5-10 minutes to cook out the flour taste and fully thicken the Gravy. Adjust the seasoning with Salt and Pepper and serve.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Turkey with plenty of Gravy and Enjoy...JJ

*Parted Out Injected Turkey*

I remove the Legs, been doing that for several years now. I also remove the Spine and Wings, leaving the rest of the breast as is. The Spine, Wings, Neck and Giblets get roasted then go into making a Stock. I add my Salt (1.5%), Sugar(.5%) and Cure #1 (0.25%), if using Cure. The amounts of added Seasoning and Cure #1 are determined by Adding the Bird weight + 10% of the Bird's weight in Stock. Combine and mix thoroughly. This10% weight of now Seasoned Stock gets injected! Stock gets more flavor in than just water and seasoning.
The remaining Stock goes in Dressing and is made into Gravy.

To cook, the Legs go in at 325, for an hour, then the Breast goes in and they come out together, when the Breast hits 155°F. The Legs are usually 20°F hotter at 175 and perfect for my taste.

This all gets done on Tuesday. The Turkey is cooked on Wednesday, gets Sliced, panned with Gravy and goes in the Refer. We reheat, make Veggies and eat at our leisure on Thursday with no rushing around...JJ


*Sage and Herb Sausage Dressing*

2 1/2Lbs Bread, 2 of the large sliced sandwwich loaves.

4C Chicken Broth

1Stk Butter

1 1/2Lbs Breakfast or Country Sausage, 2 Rolls Jimmy Dean is good.

2C Diced Onion, 1Lrg.

2C Diced Celery, 4 big Ribs.

2T Minced Fresh Sage Leaves, small bunch. (1T Dry Sage, rubbed)

1T Fresh Thyme Leaves, 6-8 sprigs. (1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed)

1T Fresh Rosemary Leaves, Minced (1tsp Dry Rosemary, rubbed)

Salt and Pepper To Taste.

Melt the Butter in a 2Qt Pot. Add the Sausage and brown, breaking up into marble sized chunks.

Add the Onion and Cerlery and saute until tender.

Add the Herbs and saute until fragrant,2-3 minutes.

Add the Chcken Broth bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, 15-20 minutes.

Using a Serrated Knife, cut the bread into 3/4 inch Cubes and place in a large bowl.

Here is where I break with tradition, because my family likes moist dense Dressing as if it came out of the Bird...

Pour the Broth mixture over the bread and mix well.

Pour the Dressing mix in a greased 9 X 13 baking Dish.

Bake at 350°F for 1 hour until hot and top is Brown and Crunchy.

*Note:*  For a lighter Dressing, Dry the Bread Cubes in a 275°F Oven, spread on cookie sheets, toss frequently. To bake, cover the baking dish with foil and bake 30 minutes, Uncover and bake 30 minutes more to Crisp and Brown the top...

*Sweet Potato Casserole with Pecan Crumble*

3Lb Sweet Potatoes

1/2C Brown Sugar

1/4C Maple Syrup

1/2C Melted Butter

2ea Eggs

1/4C Heavy Cream

1tsp Vanilla

1/2tsp Cinnamon

1/2tsp Nutmeg

1" Fresh Ginger, grated

Topping

!C Brown Sugar

1C Flour

1/2C Melted Butter

1/2C Chopped Pecans

1 1/2tsp Cinnamon

1" Fresh Ginger, grated

Bake sweet potatoes at 425°F until soft, 1 to 1.5 hours.

Cool 30 minutes on the counter. Peel and mash lightly.

Mix all filling ingredients and spread in a buttered 1 1/2 Qt baking dish.

Combine Topping  ingredients in a bowl and toss with a fork until Pea sized crumbs form.

Top the potatoes and bake a 350°F for 30 minutes. This is good hot or cold.

*Smokey Low Fat Apple Pork Loin*

Loins are very lean so it is important to smoke them to a critical Internal Temp (IT). The addition of a Brine adds flavor, helps maintain moisture during and after cooking and tenderizes the meat. Pork Loins are the muscle that center cut Pork Chops are cut from and though internally lean, usually come with a thin layer of Fat on the top. This can be removed easily. Pork Loins are smoked Low and Slow, 225 to 250°F and depending on the thickness, usually 3 to 6", will take no more than 2 to 4 hours to get to an IT of 140 to 150°F. It is important to understand that Pork is very safe and parasite free compared to what Grandma ate and cooked to Death, an IT of 165°F or more! The USDA says modern pork is fully cooked at an IT of 145°F. Smoking to 140° then letting the meat rest 20 to 30 minutes, tented with foil, will let Carryover Cooking let it rise to 145°F. At this temp the meat will be slightly Pink which may freak out some people but is a juicy and perfectly cooked. For those that refuse to eat pink meat, smoke to 150°F with a rest and the Pork will still be moist but no pink.

Here are a couple of Recipes you may like to try...JJ

*Apple Pork Brine*

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Combine all and Brine the meat at least over night, 24-48 hours would be better.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Apple Pork Topper*

3C Apple Sauce

3T Dijon Mustard

3T Brown Sugar

2T Apple cider Vinegar

1tsp Rubbed Sage

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until thick but still pourable. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over Pork Roast, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time or when an IT of 110° is reached. Raising the Smoker temperature will caramelize the topping a bit...BUT...Pull and rest the meat, Uncovered, when the IT reaches 135°F. The hotter surface will cause a 10° Carryover rise and overcook the meat if you go to a higher IT. Serve the remainder, hot, over the sliced pork at the table...JJ

*Ragu Bolognese*

1/2 stk Butter

1/2lb Pancetta or Bacon, fine diced

2C fine Chopped Onion

1C fine Chopped Carrot

1C fine Chopped Celery

2ea lrg Cloves Garlic, minced

4lbs Venison Sausage, remove casing and dice.

6oz Tomato Paste (small can)

2C Milk

2C White Wine or Chicken Broth

6-8 ea Fresh Basil Leaves, cut into thin ribbons.

Salt & Pepper to taste

Pinch Red Pepper Flakes, optional

Grated Parm Reggiano

Melt butter in a heavy sauce pot.over med heat.

Add bacon and render, and red pepper flakes if using.

Add veg and  sweat until onion is translucent but not brown.

Increase heat to high and add sausage. Saute until it begins to brown.

Add tomato paste and saute until it darkens slightly, about 2-3 minutes.

Add milk and wine or broth.

Bring to a boil, reduce heat, partially cover and simmer 2 hours or until reduced to desired thickness.

Add more milk or water if needed.

Stir in Basil, sample and add Salt and Pepper to taste.

Serve over your favorite Pasta topped with Parm Reggiano.

*Porky Pasta Sauce*

4-5Lbs Pork Country Style Ribs or Butt, cut in 2x2 pieces ( This is a Min. up to 8lbs won't hurt, Bones Too! )

2T Olive Oil
2C fine Chopped Onion
1C fine Chopped Carrot
2-3ea lrg Cloves Garlic, minced (1Tbs)
2-3ea 28oz. Cans Diced Tomatoes
12oz Tomato Paste
12oz Red Wine
1tsp Oregano
1tsp Salt
1tsp Black Pepper
1 14oz can or homemade Broth. (Rinse cans.)
1C Fresh Basil Leaves, torn (Big handful.)
1T Sugar if needed.

Lots of Parm Reggiano Cheese for pasta

Heat oil in a large Heavy Bottom 12Qt Stock Pot.

Brown meat on all sides, 6-7 pieces at a time. Set aside.

Saute Veg until Onion is translucent and golden.

Add Tomato Paste and saute until it darkens slightly.

Add wine and reduce 5 minutes to concentrate flavor.

Add Meat and remaining, except Basil and Sugar.

Bring to a Boil, reduce Heat and simmer, uncovered, until meat is nearly falling apart. About 3 Hours.

Stir every Ten Minutes, scraping the bottom of the pot to keep from burning.

When meat is Fork Tender, Add Basil and adjust seasoning. If too acidic add sugar to taste.

Serve Sauce over your Fav pasta and meat on the side. Top with Cheese.

*Grandma's Meatballs*

1Lb Ground Beef
1Lb Ground Pork
1Cup Grated Onion, or pureed.
2 Cloves Minced Garlic, can be pureed.
1C Italian Breadcrumbs
2ea Large Eggs
1/2C Red Wine
1C Parm Reggiano Cheese
1-2tsp Sugar
1tsp Dry Oregano
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Table Salt
Optional: 1-2tsp Red Pepper Flakes

Mix all until well combined but not getting pasty like sausage. This keeps them tender.
Add some water to a bowl or Deep plate. Dip you hands in the water, pull off the desired size meat balls, 1oz, Ping Pong ball size, 2tsp Golf ball size. Roll into balls.
Place the Meatballs in a greased baking dish. Bake at 350°F for 30 minutes or Pan Fry until brown and cooked to 160°F. Add to simmering sauce the last 30 minutes or serve just topped with sauce and more grated Parm on the side.
Makes about 48 1oz or 24 28oz meatballs

*Pork Chili Verde*

2C Diced Onion

1C DicedTomatillo (3-4)

1/4C Fine Diced Jalapeno

1/4C Fine Diced Garlic

3T Bacon Grease

Saute above until tender and add next 10 ingredients.

4Lbs Smoked Pork Butt, coarse chopped or pulled in 1-2" chunks.

5lbs Green Chiles, Roasted, Peeled and Chopped

2T Soy Sauce

1T Ground Ancho or Guajillo, or Pascilla or Dark Chili Powder

1T Grnd Cumin

1T Mexican Oregano

1T Grated Piloncillo or Brown Sugar

2tsp Grnd Black Pepper

1tsp Kosher Salt

1tsp Grnd Coriander Seed

1-2C Chicken Stock, or as needed.

1/2C Masa Harina or Fine Corn meal.

Optional: 1 1/2Lb " C " Size New or Red Potatoes, halved.

Bring Chili to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 1 hour.

Skim off Grease and reserve 1/4Cup.

Combine Grease with Masa in a small pan over low heat. Stir together, 1-2 minutes to make a Roux.

Gently whisk the Masa Roux into the Chili Verde and stir in well.

Add Potatoes if using.

Simmer an additional hour or until desired thickness.

Serve garnished as desired. Makes about 1 Gallon.

Garnish:

Chopped Cilantro

Chopped Green Onions

Crema or Sour Cream

*Smokin' Butt Chili*

4lb Smoked Pork Butt

3C Chopped Onion

2T Minced Garlic

Evoo as needed

4-4oz Cans Chopped Green Chilies, Old El paso or 1lb Fresh Green Chilies, roasted, peeled and chopped

12oz Tomato Paste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1/2C Dark Chili Powder...OR... Run for the Border Rub.

2T New Mex Chili Powder or Smoked Paprika

1T Mex Oregano

1T Grnd Cumin

1tsp Grnd Allspice

1tsp Grnd Cinnamon

1tsp Cayenne or to taste, this is Mild.

1tsp Black Pepper

2T Beef Base or Bouillon

2-28oz cans Diced Tomatoes

12oz Favorite Beer

Optional...2-4 14oz cans Beans of choice, drained and rinsed.

This Chili is truly mild. For Actual Smoke add 1 Can Chipotle in Adobo, pureed and/or  3-4tsp's Cayenne or Crushed Red Pepper flakes for HOT.

Saute onions in evoo until golden add garlic and tomato paste and saute until starting to brown.

Add brn sugar and all spices, saute about 5 minutes to awaken flavors.

Add the Green Chilies,Tomatoes, Beer, Base and Pulled Pork. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until flavors combine and Chili is reduced to desired thickness.

Add Beans if using and continue to simmer until hot.

Adjust seasoning and Serve.

I would Smoke the Butt to 180*F IT and cube it then let it finish to falling apart in the Chili.

Good stuff enjoy...JJ

*Double J Ranch Beans*

Goes great with the Chili!

1Lb Pinto Beans, sorted and rinsed

6ea Ancho Chiles. See Note*

6ea Guajillo Chiles

2T Bacon Grease

1C Diced Onion

6ea Garlic Cloves, minced

1can Rotelle Tomatoes and Green Chiles.15oz.

1T Smoked Paprika

1T Brown Sugar

1tsp Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2tsp Cinnamon

1/2tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

1/2tsp Oregano

1C Water

6C Beef Broth

S & P to taste

Soak the Beans overnight and drain.

Toast the Chilies in a pan over med/high heat until they blister and just begin to brown.

Remove the stems and seeds and grind to powder in a coffee grinder.

Saute the Onions in Bacon Grease until soft.

Add Garlic and saute 2-3 minutes or until the Garlic is fragrant but not brown.

Add the ground Chilies Herbs and Spices and saute 1-2 minutes.

Add the Tomatoes and Water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes.

At this point you can puree this mix for a smooth sauce or leave chunky and proceed.

Add Beans and Broth. Simmer until the beans are tender, about 2 hours, adding water as needed so the pot does not go dry.

Add Salt and Pepper to taste.

Makes about 6 cups Beans or 10-12 Servings

Note*...You can substitute 1/2 Cup of your favorite Dark Chili Powder for the ground Chiles.

* Chipotle Glazed Smoked Jalapeno Meatloaf*

2Lbs Ground Beef or 1/2 & 1/2 Beef and Pork.

1 1/2 C Italian Seasoned Bread Crumbs.

1 Envelope Lipton Onion Soup Mix, See Note*

2ea Eggs

1 - 4oz can  Chopped Green Chiles.

1/3C Ketchup

1/3C Milk

2-4ea Jalapeno Chiles, seeded and chopped.

1tsp Ground Black Pepper

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Topping

1 - 4oz can Chipotle Salsa or Chipotle's in Adobo, seeded and pureed or minced until super fine.

3T Brown Sugar

1T Spicy Brown Mustard or other

1tsp Soy Sauce

Place the meat in a large bowl. Combine Topping ingredients and set aside. Combine the remaining meat loaf ingredients in a Food Processor and puree to the desired consistency leaving the Jalapenos chunky if desired. Add the mix to the meat and and knead until well combined and the mix gets tacky. Shape the Loaf, place in a shallow pan, 9" X 13" sprayed with PAM, and Smoke at 225-250°F for 1.5 hours. Cover the Meatloaf with the Topping and continue smoking for another 30 to 60 minutes, brushing more topping on every 10 minutes until the IT reaches 160°F. Allow the meat to rest 20 minutes, tented with foil, and serve. Microwave any remaining Topping until hot and drizzle over the sliced meatloaf...Enjoy...

NOTE*...If you don't have or don't like the Onion Soup mix, you can substitute, 2T Dry Onion Flakes or 1C Chopped Fresh Onions, 2T " Better Than Bouillon " Beef Base and 1T Soy Sauce.

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Cry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.*  Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ

*Chipot-i-le Desert Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Chipotle Powder

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Cocoa Powder

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Makes about 1Cup.

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt
2T Ancho Chile Powder
1T Chipotle Powder
1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred
1T Gran Garlic
1T Gran Onion
1T Black Pepper
1T Cayenne
1-2tsp Gnd Cumin
1tsp Cocoa Powder
1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:
2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)
Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili. Start with 1/2C per gallon and adjust to taste...JJ

*Shrimp Fajita Marinade*

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar or Fresh Lime Juice
1/4C Olive Oil
2T Soy Sauce
2T Brown Sugar
1T Chili Powder
1tsp Oregano, Mexican preferred.
1/2tsp Kosher Salt
1/2tsp Black Pepper
3-4 Cloves Garlic, Minced.

Combine all and whisk well. Set aside.
Clean Shrimp and add to marinade.
Marinate 30 minutes and drain Shrimp.
Thread on soaked bamboo skewers.
Smoke or Grill as desired till just cooked through.
Makes about 3/4 Cup, enough for 1-2 pounds of Shrimp.
NMarinadeote: Great on Chicken and Beef also.  8 to 12 hours.

*Three Amigos Wing Sauce*

1/2Stk Butter
1tsp Minced Garlic, 1-2 cloves
1/4C Agave Syrup or Honey
1/4C Jalapeno Tabasco sauce
2T Sriracha Sauce
2T Hotter Texas Pete or other Cayenne Hot sauce
1T Lime Juice
1T Ketchup
1tsp Lime Zest, finely grated.
1/4tsp Salt
1oz Tequila (optional)

Melt Butter over medium heat and add Garlic. Saute until fragrant, about 1 minute.
Add remaining ingredients, bring to a simmer.
Remove from heat, cool 5 minutes and puree in a blender to emulsify.

Makes about 1 Cup.

This is a popular recipe I have done with Pork, Brisket or just Hamburger. Depending on what I have on hand I will mix the meats...

*Coffee Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
2T Fine Ground Coffee
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1T Black Pepper, more if you like
1tsp Ground Coriander
1tsp Ground Dill Seed
1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers and Steaks too!

2T Turbinado Sugar
2T Kosher Salt
2T Black Peppercorns
1T Coriander Seed
1T Dill Seed
1T Dry Minced Onion
1T Dry Minced Garlic
1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)
1tsp Allspice Berries
1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves
3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1-2ea Dry Whole Chipotle Chiles, stems and seeds removed or 1tsp Chipotle Powder.

Add Cayenne if more heat is desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup...JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup
1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)
1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
2C Dark Brn Sugar
1T Tomato Paste
1T Your Rub
1-2tsp Liquid Smoke
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.
Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

*Honey Dijon Bubba Q Sauce.*

1C Dijon Mustard
1C Honey
1/2C Yellow Mustard
1/2C Ketchup
1/2C Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
1/2C Brown Sugar
1T Worcestershire
1T Paprika
1 tsp Granulated Garlic
1 tsp Granulated Onion
1 tsp Cayenne
1 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Oregano
1/2 tsp Thyme
1/2 tsp Kosher Salt
1/4 tsp Allspice
1/4 tsp Cumin
Mix, simmer 5 minutes and cool.
Makes about 4 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard
1C Cider Vinegar
1/2-1C Brown Sugar
1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran. Onion
1/2tsp Salt
1T Worcstershire
Cayenne Pepper to taste
Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.
Makes 3 Cups.

*Red Bubba Q Juice / Lexington NC Style*

2C Cider Vinegar
1C Ketchup
1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce
1/2C Brown Sugar
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran, Onion
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Salt
1T Worcestershire Sauce
Cayenne to Taste
Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.
Makes 3 Cups

Give this a shot...JJ

*St. Louis Bubba Q Juice*

1 1/2C Ketchup
1C Cider Vinegar
1/2C Water
1/4C Tomato Paste
1/4C Diced Roasted Red Pepper from a Jar (1-2 each)
1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce
1/2C Brown Sugar
2T Yellow Mustard
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran, Onion
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Salt
1T Worcestershire Sauce
Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 10 minutes to combine flavors. Adjust sweetness or heat to your taste. Let cool and Puree.

Makes about 3 Cups.

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

3C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar
1T Horseradish, prepared
1tsp Celery Seed, ground
1tsp Salt
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Onion Powder
1/2tsp Garlic Powder
1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper
Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.

Makes about 4 1/2 Cups Sauce. NOTE: This makes a great Dressing for Cole Slaw as well...J

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart     Ripe Blueberries
2 Each      Shallots, Peeled and Sliced
1 Large     Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced
1 TBS        Butter
1 CUP       Balsamic Vinegar
1/2 CUP    Water
1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar
1 TBS        Molasses
1 TBS        Dijon Mustard
6 oz            Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup
6 Each       Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.
Melt the butter in a large sauce pan.  Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.
Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan.  Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.
Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth.  Return the sauce to the sauce pan.  Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste.  Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield:  approximately 1 quart.

*Korean Bubba Q Juice*

1/4C Gochujang, Korean Red Pepper Paste**
1/4C Soy Sauce or Fish Sauce
1/4C Honey
2T Mirin, Sweet Rice Wine
2T Rice or White Vinegar or as needed
1T Veg Oil
1T Garlic, minced fine.
1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger
1T Toasted Sesame Oil
1T Peanut Butter (optional)*
Water as needed

Combine Gochujang, Soy Sauce, Honey, Mirin and Rice Vinegar.
Whisk until combined and set aside.
Add the Veg Oil to a sauce pan and heat over medium heat.
Add the Garlic and Ginger and saute briefly until fragrant.
Add the sauce ingredients to the pan and bring to a simmer, stirring frequently.
Simmer to desired thickness adding Water as needed.
Remove from heat and stir in Sesame Oil.
Taste and adjust adding more Vinegar or Honey to taste.
Makes about 1 Cup Sauce.

*Note: If using Peanut Butter, thin with water or Mirin until pourable then combine with the first group of ingredients. Some recipes add Ketchup but it is not traditional.

**Gochujang can be pretty spicy. You may try 1-2T to start then add to taste.

* Zesty Apricot Glaze n' Sauce*

1T Veg Oil
1/3C Ketchup
1/4C Fine Diced Onion
1/4C Red Wine Vinegar
1/4C Honey
1T Soy Sauce
1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1tsp Molasses
1tsp Smoked Paprika or regular
1/2tsp Dry Mustard mix in 1tsp Water, set aside.
1/2tsp Celery Salt
1/2tsp Black or White Pepper
1/4tsp Cayenne or Chipotle
1ea Clove Garlic, minced
12oz Apricot or Peach Preserves*

Optional:1 pinch to 1/8tsp Chinese 5 Spice, Cinnamon, Clove, Allspice, Garam Masala or Curry Powder
Place a small pan over low heat and add the 1T Oil.
Add the Onions, Ginger and Garlic. Sweat just until tender and fragrant, about 2 minutes. Set aside to cool.
Combine all but the Preserves in a Food Processor.
Puree until just combined.
Add the Preserves to the Processor and Pulse to combine.
Place all back in the pan you used to sweat the veg and gently simmer to reduce to desired thickness.
Adjust Sweetness and Seasoning, adding Sugar/Vinegar, Salt and Pepper or Cayenne to your Taste.
Makes about 2 1/2 Cups. Store in Refrigerator..
Note*...Just about any Fruit Preserves would work. Pineapple, Peach/Mango, Orange Marmalade, or mix 'em up....JJ

*Real Deal Jerk Marinade/Mop*

2C Chopped Scallion (2 Bunch)
1C Diced Onion
1/2C Chopped Jalapeno or 4Ea Habanero (HOT)
1/2C Olive Oil
1/4C Soy Sauce
1/4C Molasses
2T Fresh Minced Garlic
1T Fresh Thyme Leaves
1T Fresh Grated Ginger, about 1 inch.
1Ea Lime, Juice and Zest
2tsp Kosher Salt
2tsp Ground Black Pepper, about 12 Peppercorns
2tsp Ground Allspice, about 10 Whole Berries
1tsp Ground Cinnamon, 1stick grated
1/2tsp Ground Nutmeg, freshly grated

*Smokey Mild Harissa*

1ea Roasted Red Peppers. See below.
4ea Dried Ancho Chiles*
2ea Dried Guajillo Chiles*
2ea Heads Garlic, Roasted
1T Smoked Paprika
1T Tomato Paste
1T Lemon Juice
1tsp Lemon Zest
1tsp Coriander Seed
1tsp Caraway Seed
1tsp Cumin Seed
1tsp Sugar
1tsp Kosher Salt
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/4C Olive Oil, or as needed

Optional: A Handful Cilantro Leaves and/or Mint Leaves. Substitute 1T minced Preserved Lemon for the Lemon Juice, Zest and Salt
Heat an Oven to 400°F. Cut a bit of the top of the Garlic heads off to expose the cloves.
Place the Garlic heads on 12" of Foil, drizzle with Olive Oil, seal up the foil and roast the Garlic 30 minutes or until soft.
Soak the Chiles in 2C Boiling Water for 30 minutes. When soft remove the stems and seed.
Place the Red Pepper over the flame of a stove. Burn the skin until very black on all sides.
Place in a plastic bag, seal and let cool. Wipe the burnt skin off and remove seeds, rinse if desired.
Place the Spice Seeds in a small pan and Toast over Med/High heat until fragrant.
Dump the seeds in a cheapo Coffee Grinder and grind into a powder.
Place all the ingredients but the Olive Oil in a Food Processor.
Puree the ingredient, stopping to scrape the bowl down a few times.
When well pureed, Drizzle the Olive Oil in while the processor is running. Process, adding Oil, to desired thickness.
If too thick, you can add the Chile soaking liquid as needed.
Adjust Seasoning. Place the Harissa in a jar and cover with a thin layer of Olive Oil.
Cover and refrigerate. Will keep about 6 weeks if you keep the Harissa covered in Oil.
Makes about 1 Cup.

Note* The Chiles are available in some Grocery Stores, at Mexican Grocers or Online. Leftover Dry Chiles keep a year or more and are used in many Mexican dishes and in Chili con Carne.

*Pit Chicken aka, Roadside Chicken*

This Chicken is Grilled/Smoked and sold all across the country at Roadside Stands and at Firehouse Fund Raiser BBQ's. Here is my version

Pit Chix Basting Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar
1C Olive or other Oil
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice
2Lrg Egg Yolks

I always Brine my Chicken with my Families Favorite Brine and apply some Bubba Chix Rub. This is then Grill/Smoked over indirect heat at 300-325°F until the Internal Temp (IT) reaches 175°F. If the skin is not Crisp enough, a few minutes, turning frequently, over direct heat will get you there.

This stuff is Tangy with a Sweet and Spicy Finish. If you wish, instead of Brining, you can make a Double batch and add 1T Kosher Salt to half. Marinate the Chix for 4-6 hours with the salted half of the Brine/Basting Sauce then use the rest to baste during the Cook.

I would squirt the Sauce on with a Sports Bottle about every 15-20 minutes and used all but 1/2 cup that I took to the Table to add a fresh Punch of flavor. Great Stuff!...JJ

*Killer Corned Beef Brine*

1Gal Cold Water
1/2C Morton Kosher Salt (3/4C if Diamond Chrystal)
1/4C Pickling Spice
1C Diced Onion
4 Cloves Garlic, chopped.
1Ea Carrot, diced
1Ea Rib Celery, diced
1T Fresh Thyme Leaves (1tsp Dry)
2T Brown Sugar
1T Cure #1

Toast the Pickling Spices in a dry 2 Qt Pot over medium heat until fragrant.
Add 1Qt of the Water and the remaining EXCEPT the Cure #1.
Bring to a Boil and simmer 5 minutes.
Add this " Tea " to the remaining 3QT Cold Water in a food safe container and stir in the 1T Cure #1.
Measure the thickness of the meat at the thickest point.
Brine One Day for each 1/2 inch of thickness of the thickest part.
Soak completely submerged, weight down with a bag of water.
Everything may fit in a Ziplock 2 Gallon Bag if you don't have a Food Safe Container.
Place Bag in another container or roasting pan in case of leaks.

*Quick Corned Beef to Pastrami*

Most Grocery Stores sell Corned Beef Brisket but Flat and Point portions. The Flats are usually trimmed very lean and the Points are quite a bit more fatty but MUCH more flavorful and tender! These cuts can be made into Pastrami in just a few hours of smoking and make great sandwiches, especially Rubens. Purchase either cut and soak in fresh water for one to two hours to remove some of the salt. Apply a thin coat of Yellow Mustard then generously apply the Pastrami Rub. You can rest over night or go directly into the smoker. Smoke at 250 to 275°F to an Internal Temp (IT) of 190°F or until a Toothpick slides into the meat easily. This can take 6+ hours depending on cut. To speed the process up you can Smoke the meat for 4 hours then Steam the meat until it is tender. If you wish you can Smoke and Refrigerate the meat one day and then steam it tender up to 5 days later.

*Better 'en NY Pastrami Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar
2T Black Peppercorns
1T Coriander Seed
1T Dill Seed
1T Dry Minced Onion
1T Dry Minced Garlic
1tsp Allspice Berries
1tsp Mustard Seed
1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves
3 Bay Leaves, crumbled
1tsp Juniper Berries

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.
Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted. If grinding do so only slightly as the Minced size is pretty close to perfect for Pastrami.

This was some some seriously Good Eats...Enjoy...JJ

*Smoked Shrimp Salad*

1Lb 21/25 ct Shrimp, peeled
2T Mild Bubba Q Rub
1/4 to 1/2C Mayo
1/2C Chopped Celery
1-2T Minced Onion
Dash Worcestershire
Additional Rub to taste.
Hot Sauce to taste, (optional)
Toss Shrimp with Rub. Layout the Shrimp in a single layer on one of A-MAZE-N Products Q-Matz and Smoke at 225*F for 25 minutes, cool and dice.
Combine all and chill until needed...JJ

*Smokey Pimento Cheese*

4oz Jar Chopped Pimento
8oz Smoked Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese, grated
8oz Smoked Pepper Jack Cheese, grated
4oz Cream Cheese, room temp
1/2C Mayo
1T Grated Onion
Salt and Pepper to taste

Smoke Cheese is tasty but requires advanced preparation. Smoke the cheese for up to two hour, with mild wood, keeping the Smoker Temp BELOW 90°F or the cheese will melt. Wrap tightly or Vac-seal and let the cheese age in the Refer a minimum of TWO WEEKS! Longer is even better, up to 1 year...As if you could stay away that long. If eaten without the rest the smoke flavor is harsh, bitter and nasty tasting
To assemble drain the juice from the jar of Pimentos
Combine with the remaining ingredients and mix until smooth and uniform...JJ

*Smoked Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*

2Lb Crab Meat...picked over to remove any shell fragments...Try using a Black Light...Makes 'em GLOW!
2lg Eggs
1 1/2C Low Fat Mayo
2C Panko Bread crumbs or 1C Plain or Seasoned Bread Crumbs
1/2C Scallion...Fine dice, about six each
1/2C Roasted Red Pepper... Fine dice, one medium
2T Roasted Garlic...About 8-10 cloves mashed
2tsp Old Bay
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1T Lemon Juice

Cut the top off a head of Garlic place on Foil, drizzle with Olive Oil. Wrap the foil tightly around the garlic and roast at 350°F until soft and golden brown, about 1 hour. Let cool and squeeze the head to extract all the cloves. Mash with a fork.
Combine all but the Crab and rest 15 minutes for flavors to develope and Bread Crumbs to soften.
Gently fold in Crab Meat.

Measure out 4 ounce portions and form cakes. Place cakes on one of A-MAZE-N Products Q-MATZ and smoke at 275 to 300°F 30 to 40 minutes with a mild smoke. Remove to a 350°F Oven and bake to an Internal Temp (IT) of 160°F or until golden brown.

Makes about 12 each...JJ

This ain't Smoked but sure does go Great with Q!...

*Smokin' Great SANGRIA!*

In a Pitcher large enough to hold a Gallon plus Fruit, combine...
1C Brandy or more...cheapo E&J, Christian Bros.
1C Triple Sec...orange liqueur.
2C Apple Juice or Cider
2C Orange Juice...Fresh or Simply Orange
1-2 Sliced Oranges...Lemons and Limes, Optional.
1-2 Diced Apples
2 1/2Qt Red Wine...Riunite Lambrusco is my fav.

*NOTE*  You will use most of the 3 Liter Bottle. Or if you have room, dump it all!

Additionally, if you choose a really Dry Red Wine, you may need to add a bit of Sugar. The Lambrusco is on the sweet side so no additional sugar is needed.
Mix well and CHILL WELL...I stick it in the Freezer for an hour or more.
"CAUTION"  This goes down smooth and will kick your BUTT!

DRINK RESPONSIBLY....Please!?!

Enjoy...JJ

*  Green Chile Sauce*

Makes about 2 Cups relatively mild sauce, depending on Jalapenos. Add Hotter Chiles to your taste.

2Tabs Oil
1C Diced Onion
4ea Cloves Garlic
4ea Pablano Peppers
4ea Jalapeño Peppers*
8oz New Mexican or Anaheim Chiles**
1/2tsp Cumin
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Marjoram or Oregano
1ea Chicken Bouillon Cube
1C Water
Small Handful Cilantro, finely minced.
1/4C Heavy Cream

Roast and peel chiles, Chop fine.
Saute onion and garlic until soft and slightly golden in a 12" pan.
Place all but Cilantro and Cream in the pan and simmer until soft and water evaporates.
Puree the vegetables until smooth. Add a little water if needed. If too thin return to pan and reduce.
Add Cilantro and cream, stir to combine.
Season to taste.
* If jalapeños are mild add more and use less Pablano.
** Fresh Chiles are best but use Canned Green Chiles, out of season.

*Flame Roasted Salsa*

8 oz Ripe Roma Tomatoes, about 3.
1-2 ea *Jalapeños (or 1-2 Canned Chipotle's)
2-3 ea Lrg Cloves Garlic, peeled
1 ea Small Onion, peeled
A Handful of Cilantro Leaves
1/2tsp Oregano
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Salt

Place the Veggies on a baking sheet.
Place the tray 4 inches below your Broiler and Broil, turning occasionally, until Blistered and Splotchy Black, about 5 minutes. A Veggies Basket on your Grill works too.
Remove from heat and let cool enough to handle. Cut the Root from the Onion and Seed the Jalapeño , if desired.
Place all in a Blender, cover, and Puree.
Adjust thickness, as desired, with a little water if needed.
Adjust Seasoning and Serve.
Store in the Refer for 3-5 days.
MAKES about 2 Cups.
NOTE*: If you don't want any Heat, substitute an Anaheim or Pablano Chile for the Jalapeño. A small can of, drained, Green Chiles, works as well. All these have Good Flavor but generally no Heat.

*Wonton Soup Master Broth*

1-3 to 4Lb Whole Chicken* or Backs and Parts
2-3Lbs Pork Rib Tips* or Pork Bones with meat.
4oz Shrimp Shells, leave out if any allergies.
1/4C Soy Sauce
1C Diced Onion
3ea Carrots
3ea Ribs Celery
3-4ea Dry Shiitake mushrooms
2" Fresh Ginger Root
1 Bnch Scallions
4ea Cloves Garlic
1tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp White Pepper
Salt, to taste
1 1/2Gal Water

Rough chop all veg. add all to a pot, bring just to a simmer, do not Boil.
Simmer, 4 to 5 hours. Stain. Makes 1+ Gallon rich broth.
Add assorted bite sized Veg, Bok Choy, Snow Peas, Bean Sprouts, Etc. When cooking Wontons.

Note* Though not common in restaurants, I pull the meat from the Chicken and Tips and add to the soup.

*Wontons*

1 12oz pkg Wonton Skins
1Lb Ground Pork
1Lg Egg
4ea Scallions, minced (about 1/4C)
2Tbs Grated Fresh Ginger
2Tbs Soy Sauce
2Tbs Corn Starch
2tsp Sugar
1tsp Sesame Oil
1tsp Salt
1/2tsp White Pepper
Mix ingredients well, fill with 1 teaspoon meat and form wontons.
Can be cooked in broth or Deep Fried.

Makes about 50

*Authentic German Potato Soup*

1Stk Butter
2Lbs Sausage of choice*
2C diced Onion
1C diced Leeks
4-5 Carrots, diced
4 Ribs Celery, diced
2-3 Cloves Garlic, minced
3Lbs Red Potatoes, 3/4" Dice**
2T Fine Chopped Fresh Parsley
1tsp Caraway Seed
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leaves
1/2C AP Flour
4C Chicken Broth
1C White Wine
2C Heavy Cream
1tsp Maggi Seasoning, optional but traditional.
1tsp Black Pepper
Salt or Chix Base to taste.

Note: * Knockwurst is classic but, Hot Dogs are a great substitute, slice about 1/2" thick. Brats work too. Remove from the casing and roll in about 1/2" balls, then saute just until Golden.

** I use Red Potatoes for a chunky soup and Yellow or Russet for pureed soup.

Add Butter to an 6QT stock pot and lightly brown the Sausage, remove and set aside.
Add Mirepoix, Herbs and Spices and saute until Onions are translucent.
Add Flour and make a Roux.
Add Broth and Wine and whisk to combine then add Potatoes.
Bring to a boil, reduce to simmer.
Add Sausage and cook until Potatoes are tender, about 35-45 minutes.
Add Cream, Maggi and Black Pepper. Bring just to a simmer.
Add Salt or Base to desired taste and serve.

*Real Buttermilk Pancakes/Waffles*

4C AP Flour
1Tbs Baking Powder
1/2tsp Baking Soda
1/4C Sugar
2tsp Salt
4 Eggs
4Tbs Melted Butter
4C Buttermilk
Milk as needed to thin.

Whisk together, Dry ingredients.
Whisk together Wet ingredients, except Butter.
Add wet to dry and Whisk until just combined.
Whisk in Butter until a smooth batter forms, small lumps ok.
Cook over medium heat
Makes 18-20 6" Pancakes

Hope you enjoy this as much as we do.

*GOŁĄBKI *pronounced _GOWUMPKEE
*My Families Polish Stuffed Cabbage*_

6 Lbs Cabbage, 1 lrg or 2 smaller.
1Lb Ground Beef
1Lb Ground Pork
4Tbs Butter
2C Fine Diced Onion
1/2C Fine Diced Celery
1Tbs Dry Parsley or 2Tbs Fresh, minced
1Tbs Minced Garlic
1C Raw Rice
1tsp Salt
1tsp Black Pepper
1 28oz Tomato Sauce
1 28oz Diced Tomatoes
2tsp Sugar, any.

Core the Cabbage well.
Cook cabbage in boiling water. As the outer leaves pull away easily from head, remove and drain them. Continue removing the leaves until you get most of them off. Separate the nicest large leaves for rolls, 20-24 or so. Set the rest of the cabbage leaves aside.
Saute the Onion, Celery, Garlic, Parsley, Salt and Pepper in Butter until very tender and golden brown. Cool to room temp.
In a bowl, combine the Beef, Pork, 1 cup Tomato Sauce, the Veg mixture and Rice; mix very well.
Shave off the thick vein from the bottom of each leaf, making the leaf and stem about the same thickness. Place a Cabbage leaf, cut side down on a board. Place about 1/2 cup meat mixture on the cabbage leaf. Fold the vein end over the meat. Fold in the sides and roll up. Repeat.
Arrange Half the remaining cabbage in the bottom of a large, Pam coated, ovenproof Dutch oven or Heavy Stock Pot. Loosely arrange the cabbage rolls, seam side down, over cabbage leaves. Multiple layers are ok.
Mix together the Diced Tomatoes, including the juice, Sugar and remaining Tomato Sauce; pour over the rolls. Cover with remaining cabbage leaves.
Cover the Pot and bake at 350° for 2 hours or until cabbage rolls are very tender.
NOTE: You can make single layers in Baking Pans. Cover tightly with Hvy Duty Foil and bake. At service remove any Burnt Leaves but save the rest to eat with leftover rolls.
BTW...Make a big batch! The leftover rolls and loose cabbage are even BETTER Fried in BUTTER, until well Browned! Brown the rolls then add some sauce to reheat. My Wife and I like them Fried better than Fresh
*BBQ Shrimp and Grits*

1Lb *La*rge shrimp, rinsed, shelled and patted dry
1/4C Chopped Parsley
1T *Cajun* *Blackening Spice
1T Smoked Paprika *
8T *U*nsalted butter, divided.
2T Minced Garlic
1T Fresh Thyme
6ea *Scallions*, whites finely sliced. Green portion chopped and reserved
1T Worcestershire sauce
1teaspoon *Hot red pepper sauce or TT*
1⁄2cup *D*ry white wine
1T *Lemon juice*
Optional: 8oz *Tasso or Back Bacon, *small dice.

Toss Shrimp with spice blend and rest at least 15 minutes.
Heat a pan over high heat. Melt 2 Tablespoons Butter and add the Garlic and white part of the Scallions. (Add the pork if using.) Saute until fragrant then add Shimp.
Saute the shrimp until they turn pink and begin to curl, about 2 minutes.
Remove shrimp with a slotted spoon and set aside.
Deglaze pan with the remaining sauce ingredient. Bring to a boil and reduce and simmer 5 minutes.
Drain any liquid that has accumulated and add to the pan, simmer 2 minutes.
Add the Shrimp to the pan. Add remaining Butter, 1-2 Tbs at a time, stirring frequently unti slightly thickened and Shrimp cooked to desired doneness.
Serve in bowls with Crusty Bread. Garnish with reserved Green Scallions.

Seasoning..This is .my Go To Rub for Pork and Seafood. Leave out the Sugar to season the shimp!

Cajun Blackening Spice
1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
1T Celery Leaves
2tsp Celery Seed
2tsp Black Pepper
1tsp White Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...
Makes about 1 Cup.
** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke...JJ

*Creamy Cheese Grits*

2cups Whole Milk
2cups Water or Stock
1/2cup Heavy Cream
1tsp Kosher Salt
1cup Corn meal
1/2tsp Black Pepper
4Tbs Butter
4oz Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese or Gruyere

Place the milk, water, cream and salt into a large, heavy-bottomed pot over medium-high heat and bring to a boil. Once the milk mixture comes to a boil, gradually add the cornmeal while continually whisking. Once all of the cornmeal has been incorporated, decrease the heat to low and cover. Remove lid and whisk frequently, every 3 to 4 minutes, to prevent grits from sticking or forming lumps; make sure to get into corners of pot when whisking. Cook for 20 to 25 minutes or until mixture is creamy.

Remove from the heat, add the pepper and butter, and whisk to combine. Once the butter is melted, gradually whisk in the cheese a little at a time. Serve immediately!


----------



## thebig1

Wow Chef, that's quite the compilation of recipes. Thank you very much for this. My family and friends absolutely love your finishing sauce on our pulled pork. I can't wait to try other recipes.

Chad


----------



## motocrash

Nice Chef JJ! Thanks.This will be a very good go to for "hmm,what to smoke next"
POINT...LIKE - Whatever...:D

Bill


----------



## bluewhisper

I wish I could snap my fingers and bring you to my local Asian grocery. They're not Chinese, they're northern Burmese, and they have many mysterious sauces whose labels have an alphabet that I don't even recognize. Most of them are hot with peppers.

As for the Koreans, well, a culture that puts a grill in the center of the table commands respect.


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks Chef JJ, that's quite the extensive list of recipes. I know I'll be visiting this sticky many times over. 

Thanks again. point for the time and effort to compile this.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert

WOW JJ!!!  That's a fantastic bunch of recipes.  Just copied and save them all.  Now I can browse them at leisure.  Thanks very much.  Never had one of yours fail yet.
POINT
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks guys. A couple more items...JJ

This recipe is made in the Smoker or Oven while a Beef Roast or Brisket is being cooked.

*Smokey Au Jus*
1- Lg Onion,
4-5 Carrots,
3-4 Ribs Celery
3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour or two.

THEN add 6 Cups Beef STOCK, (Broth contains Salt.)
2Tbs Tomato Paste,
4-5 sprigs Fresh Thyme (1/2tsp Dry Thyme) and other Herbs as desired.
1-2 ea Bayleaves
12ea Black Peppercorns, coarsely crushed.
6-8ea Whole Allspice Berries, coarsely crushed.
1C Red Wine, something you like to drink.

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat to a Brisk Simmer and cook 20-30 minutes, or until reduced by half or as desired.
Add BEEF BASE, Better than Bouillon is availabe everywhere, to your desired Salt level. Add more Black Pepper if needed.
Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, quickly drag across the Jus to take off the last little bit of fat.
Keep hot until ready to serve.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy. Makes about , 3 Cups, Enjoy...JJ

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Stock or Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume.

*Butternut Squash Ravioli & Port Wine Sauce*

3T Garlic EVOO or Butter
1 1/2 Lb Portabella Mushrooms, large dice.
1Pk Washington Rich Brown Seasoning
Saute until well Browned. Set aside.
2T Garlic EVOO
1/4C Minced Shallot
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leaves
1tsp Maggi
2C Ruby Port
Reduce Au Sec
3C Beef or Chicken Broth
Add along with Mushrooms
Simmer until reduced by half
3C Heavy Cream
Black Pepper TT
Simmer until coats  a spoon
Add aldente Butternut Squash Ravioli
Or other Crooked Pasta and 2Lbs  cubed Roasted Butternut Squash.
Simmer until coated, adding pasta water as needed and Salt TT.

NEWBURG SAUCE

2 Tablespoons Butter
1/4C  finely chopped Shallots
1 Tablespoon Tomato Paste
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 Pinch Nutmeg
1C Shrimp Stock
1C Milk
Dash of Maggi
Roux
4 Tablespoons Butter
2 Tablespoons Flour
1C Heavy Cream
Salt, to taste
Freshly ground Pepper
1/4C Dry Sherry
Sweat the Shallots in Butter.
Add Tomato Paste, Paprika and Nutmeg. Saute until slightly darkened.
Whisk in Stock,Milk and Maggi. Simmer 10-15 minutes.
Make Roux, Thicken Sauce.
Add Heavy Cream and return to simmer.
Adjust Seasoning
Add Sherry. Simmer to desired thickness.
Add Par-cooked Seafood, heat and Serve.

*Mom J's Hamburger Barbeque*

4 Pounds Ground Chuck
2C Diced Onions
1Tbs Minced Garlic
1C Diced Green Pepper (Optional)*
2Tbs Veg Oil
2-12 oz Bottles Heinz Chili Sauce
1/4C Spicy Brown Mustard, Gulden's
1/2C Ketchup
2Tbs Molasses
2Tbs Brown Sugar
2tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Salt
1tsp Maggi

Saute the Beef, Onions, Garlic and Green Pepper, if using, until Brown. Strain off Grease and return meat to the pot.
Add remaining Ingredients, bring to a Simmer and reduce to desired thickness.
I reduce until it no longer falls off the sides of a full Spoon.
Stir frequently. The thicker it gets, the greater the chance the meat sticks and the sugar burns.
Adjust seasoning. More Mustard if too Sweet or more Sugar to your taste.

Makes 16 to 20 portions on Hamburger Buns. It Freezes very well so worth making a big batch.

*Dad was not a fan of Green Peppers, so Mom left them out. I add a 7oz Can of Chopped Green Chiles...JJ

This next Recipe sounds like a lot of work but is really not that bad. There is around 2 hours of Feet Up Recliner Time, while the Meat cooks and the Dough Rests.
This makes a Family size batch for big eaters. It's never lasted long enough to Freeze but it will keep in the refer 4 days. The Spinners are great in other Soups or Stews, Chicken Stew. Or as a Side Starch Sauteed in Brown Butter!

Enjoy My Friends and Merry Christmas...JJ

Ja*maican Pot Roast and Spinners*

5 Lbs Chuck or 6 to 9 Lbs Oxtails
2T Bacon Fat or oil
2Tbs Sugar
2C Diced Onion
2C Diced Carrots
2C Diced Celery
1/2C Chopped Scallions
1Tbs Minced Garlic
1/2C Soy Sauce
1/4C Ketchup
1Tbs Kitchen Bouquet or Browning Sauce.
1Tbs Worcestshire Sauce
1Tbs Maggi Seasoning Liquid (Optional)
2tsp Kosher Salt
1tsp Whole Black Pepper, finely crushed
12ea Allspice Berries, a heaping tsp finely crushed
1bunch Fresh Thyme.
A bundle the size of your thumb, tied with...
1ea Large Bayleaf
8C Beef Stock or Water.

Optional: 1ea Whole Scotch Bonnet or Habanero. Halve or mince for more Heat!
I make the dish without for Bev, then the rest of us add Crushed Red Pepper or our favorite Hot Sauce at the table...

In an 8 Quart DO or Heavy Pot, Brown the Meat Well over high heat, and set aside.
Reduce heat to low and add the Sugar.
Stir until a Dark but not Burnt Caramel forms.
Quickly Add the Diced Mirepoix, increase the heat and saute until starting to softened.
Add the Scallions and Garlic, saute until fragrant, about a minute.
Deglaze with the Soy Sauce.
Add the Remaining and Stir well.
Add the Beef to the pot.
Bring to Boil, Reduce to Simmer, cover and cook, 3 hours or until meat is Probe Tender.

Remove the Meat and set aside.
Bring the Broth back to a rolling Boil.
Add the Spinners and loose Flour, to the Boiling Broth, a dozen or so at a time, stirring to separate and get any sticking to the bottom of the pot.
Boil until the Spinners are aldente or to your liking, 20 miniutes or so, and the Gravy thickens. Stir Frequently and Adjust with water if needed.

Meanwhile, break rhe Beef into the desired sized Chunks, removing excess Fat and Connective Tissue. (Dogs Treat)
Taste the Gravy and Spinners for doneness. Adjust Salt, Pepper to Taste.
Return Meat to the Pot to reheat and serve in Large Bowls like Stew.

NOTE: Many Recipes include the addition of BUTTER BEANS to the pot, if Canned, at the end. My guys don't care for the texture...

Steamed/Simmered Tender, Cabbage, Carrots, Celery, Onion, Bayleaf, S & P, is a Classic Side...

*Jamaican Spinners (Easy Method)*

6C AP Flour
2Tbs Oil of choice
1Tbs Kosher Salt
1tsp Baking POWDER.
2 1/2C Water

Combine all in a KA or other Mixer Bowl.
Using the Dough Hook, mix until a Smooth Dough forms, about 10 minutes.
Oil the Dough and Bowl lighly, cover and Rest on the counter while the Pot Roast cooks, at least an Hour or longer.

MAKE-UP...

Place the Dough on the work surface. Leave a Clean 12-16 inch Tall and Wide Rolling Area, directly in front of yourself.
Spread a 1/2 inch Thick, 6 X 12 inch wide layer of Flour above your Rolling Area.
Using a Bench Knife, cut a 1-2 inch thick strip of Dough from the ball.
Roll into a 1/2 inch thick Snake and push it into the flour pile.
Continue to Roll, until you have 4-5 Snakes in the Flour.
Using yourBench Knife, cut the Snakes into 1/2 to 1 inch Pillows, aka Gnocchi.
Toss the pillows until well floured.
Lift and place the dumplings on a Parchment Lined or Floured Cookie Sheet.
Continue Rolling and Cutting until all the dough is used up. You will get Fast with Practice!
When ready, using a long handled Spoon, slide a dozen or so Spinners into the Boiling Broth, excess flour and all.
Stir each addition well.
Simmer to desired doneness.

TRADITIONALLY! Each Pillow or small piece of torn dough would be Rolled
" SPUN between the palms "
into Individual 2" Snakes and added to the boiling broth ONE BY ONE!!!
Way too much work for these old Bones and Hands!

*Three Amigos Wing Sauce 2.0*

1/4C Agave Syrup or Honey
1/4C Texas Pete or other Cayenne
Hot sauce
2T Sriracha Sauce
2T Jalapeno Tabasco sauce
1tsp Lime Zest, finely grated.
1T Lime Juice
1T Ketchup
1tsp Granulated Garlic
1/4tsp Salt
1oz Tequila (optional)
1Stk Cold Butter, cubed

Combine all ingredients, except Butter, bring to a simmer.
Remove from heat.
Whisk in Butter, a few Cubes at a time, until melted.
Repeat until all the Butter is emulsified in.
Adjust Seasoning.
Makes about 1 Cup.

*Sweet and Smokey BBQ/Wing Sauce*

1C Cider Vinegar
1C Ketchup
1/2 to 1 Can Chipotle in Adobo
1C Brown Sugar
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran, Onion
1tsp Blk Pepper
1/2tsp Salt
1T Worcestershire Sauce
2 Stks Cold Butter, cubed.

Combine all, Except Butter, and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors. Puree the sauce and Strain to remove Seeds.
Return to the pot over Low heat.
Whisk in Butter, a few Cubes at a time, until melted.
Repeat until all the Butter is emulsified in. DO NOT LET IT BOIL!
Adjust Seasoning.
Makes about 3 Cups
NOTE: Omit Butter and simmer strained sauce to desired thickness, for BBQ Sauce.

Give this a shot...JJ

*STATE FAIR TURKEY LEGS*

1/2C Kosher Salt (1/4C Table Salt)
1C Brown Sugar
1T Cure #1
2T Paprika
2T Gran. Garlic
2T Gran. Onion
2T Dry Thyme
2T Black Pepper
4ea Crumbled Bay Leaves
1-Gal Cold Water to cover Legs

Mix well and Soak the Legs a Full 48 Hours to 72 Hours for Jumbo Legs.

Remove the Legs, rinse and pat dry.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry, aka, form a Pellicle. This will give a crispier skin when Smoking ...

Smoke at 275 to 325°F until an IT of 175°F...JJ

*Stove Top Chicken Paprikash*

2T Bacon Grease
4Lbs Chicken Thighs or Parts
1C Diced Onion
4T Hungarian Paprika, divided
1ea Bayleaf
4C Chicken Broth
1C Sour Cream
1tsp Black Pepper.
Salt to taste at the end.
Roux
8T Flour
8T Bacon/Chicken Pan Fat and Butter as needed.
Combine and cook, over low heat, until a Blonde color, 4-5 minutes.

Brown Chicken in Bacon fat and set aside. Remove all but 2T Grease, and set aside.
Brown Onion in fat.
Add 2T Paprika, Bayleaf and Pepper. Saute until the Paprika is fragrant and darkens a bit.
Add Chicken Broth and simmer until the Chicken is tender, 30 to 60 minutes.
Add, the remaining 2T Paprika and Stir in the Roux.
Bring to a Boil and Simmer, 5-10 minutes to cook out Flour Taste.
Stir in Sour Cream and add Salt & Pepper to taste.
Serve with Noodles or Spaetzle.


*Brown Stir Fry Sauce*

2C Chicken Broth
3T Soy Sauce (Kikkoman)
2T White Sugar
2T Mirin
2T Oyster Sauce (Lee Kum Kee)
1T Hoisin Sauce (Lee Kum Kee)
1T Sweet Dark Soy Sauce (Healthy Boy)
2tsp Toasted Sesame Oil
1/2tsp Grnd White Pepper
1/2tsp MSG
2T Corn Starch

Add the Corn Starch to a bowl. Whisk in the remaining ingredients. Add as needed to Cooked Ingredients and bring to a simmer to thicken. Serve.

This makes about 2 1/2Cups of Sauce. The typical Quart of Chinese Food has between 1/4C and 1/2C Sauce depending on the variety and restaurant.
The individual ingredient are MONTHS old in my Refer. So I figure this Sauce has a long refrigerated shelve life.

For* General Tso Sauce,* add 1C Sugar and 1/2C White Vinegar to above.

Here's a Bonus cause we're Family!

*Chicken and Broccoli ( Or any Protein)*

8 to 16oz Chicken, cut in thin strips.
1 to 2tsp Soy Sauce
1 to 2tsp Corn Starch
1/8 to 1/4tsp Baking Soda
1/8 to 1/4tsp Grnd White Pepper
1/8 to 1/4tsp MSG or Salt
Combine, Mix well and refrigerate 1 hour.

2T Veg Oil, divided.
1tsp Minced Garlic
1tsp Minced Ginger
1ea minced White portion of Scallion, (Green for Garnish),
divided.
2C Broccoli Florets*, cut in bite size pieces.
1/2C Water
1/4 to 1/2C Stir Fry Sauce.
Peel and slice Stem 1/8" Thick and add it...BEST PART!

Prep everything and have them close by, thing will happen FAST!
Heat a Wok or Non-Teflon Saute Pan over Med/High heat.
Add half the Oil and heat it.
Add half the Garlic, Ginger and Scallions.
Stir Fry until fragrant, about 20 seconds.
Add Meat and stir fry until 50% done, remove and set aside.
Add second portion of Oil, heat and add remaining Garlic, Etc.
Add Broccoli and increase heat to High.
Stir fry 30 seconds and add Water.
Stir and Boil until Water evaporates.
Return Chicken to the pan and stir fry briefly, add Sauce Mix.
Stir and toss until Sauce thickens, the Broccoli is tender crisp and Chicken is cooked.
Serve with Rice or as desired

*Korean Pork Patties*

2Lb Ground Pork Butt, 20%
1Lb Tofu, pretty much disappears.
1T Minced Carrot
1T Minced Chile, I used Shishito
1T Minced Scallion
1T Minced Garlic
1T Minced Ginger
3T Brn Sugar
3T Oyster Sauce
2T Fish Sauce
1tsp White Pepper
1tsp Sesame Oil

Combine all and mix thoroughly. Form Golf Ball sized portions, flatten and dip in flour, Egg, flour. Fry till Golden Brown. Can also form 4-6 oz Burgers and Char Grill.

*Dipping Sauce*

1/4C Sugar
1/4C Soy Sauce
1/4C Rice Vinegar
1/2C Water
1T Oyster Sauce
1T Fish Sauce
1T Minced Scallion
2tsp Minced Ginger
1tsp Pressed Garlic
1/2tsp Grnd Wht Pepper
1Tbs Gochujang, or to taste.

Whisk all and rest 1 hour to meld.

Don't fear the Fish and Oyster Sauce. The Patties don't have a Fishy flavor but are Umami Rich. The Tofu gets well drained and mashed. It virtually disappears but holds moisture and flavor.

*JJ's Lo Mein*

1Lb Spaghetti or Lo Mein Noodles
Cooked just past Al Dente, rinse in cold water until room temp. Toss with a little veg oil.

MEAT
1Lb Protein of Choice, sliced thin
1/2tsp MSG
1/2tsp Backing Soda
1T Soy Sauce
1/4tsp White Pepper
Combine and massage 60 seconds until liquid is absorbed. Cover and refrigerate 1 hour.

SAUCE
1/4C Regular Soy Sauce
1/4C Water or Stock
3T Oyster Sauce
2T Dark Soy Sauce*
1/4tsp White Pepper
1/4tsp MSG or Chicken Broth Granules
1/4tsp Sesame Oil
Combine, stir well and set aside.

Note*: I prefer Healthy Boy Dark Soy Sauce. Healthy Boy is a Thai Style with a great flavor and slightly Sweet. Koon Chun (Chinese) is good but less sweet with more of a Molasses flavor...JJ

MAKE-UP
1T Minced Garlic
1tsp Minced Ginger
1T Veg Oil for stir frying Meat
1T Veg Oil for stir frying Noodles
2C TOTAL Vegetables of Choice
Bean sprouts, shredded Cabbage, julienne Carrots, julienne Snow Pea Pods, Etc.

Heat Wok until Smoking.
Add 1T Oil and heat until Smoking, you see the Dragons Breath!
Add Garlic and Ginger, stir briefly ( 10 seconds ) and Add Meat.
Stir fry until about 80% done.
Remove meat and set aside.
Wash or Wipe Out Wok.
Reheat until Smoking, add second TBS Oil and heat until Smoking.
Add Noodles. Fry, undisturbed, 1-2 minutes until they get slightly golden on the bottom.
Toss the Noodles and repeat until the Noodles are heated and at least half the Noodles have some color.
Add Meat and Vegetables.
Toss to combine well with Noodles. Keep tossing and stir frying 1 minute.
Add the Sauce.
Toss and Stir fry until Meat is cooked, Veg is Tender Crisp and the Sauce is completely absorbed.

*Ma Po Tofu*

2-3 Spicy Dried Chiles, seeds removed. ( 1tsp Cayenne)
1tsp Sichuan Peppercorns

Toast over Low Heat until fragrant.

2-3 TBS Sichuan Chile Bean Paste*
1tsp Fermented Black Beans*
2Tbs Shaoxing Wine* or Dry Sherry

Puree all of above until fairly smooth. Set aside.

1Lb Soft Tofu ( I used Firm )

Simmer in lightly Salted Water, 1 minute. Drain and set aside.

1Tbs Veg Oil
1/2 to 3/4Lb Ground Pork or Meat of choice.
4-6ea Scallions, diced. Green portion reserved for garnish.
2Tbs Minced Garlic
1Tbs Minced Ginger
2 Cups Chicken Broth or Water
2tsp Sugar
1/2 tsp MSG
1/2tsp Black Pepper
2Tbs Water
1Tbs Corn Starch
1tsp Toasted Sesame Oil

Stir fry Pork in oil, until golden brown and water evaporates. Push to side.
Sautee the Garlic and Ginger until fragrant, add the Pureed Bean Paste mixture.
Sautee 1 minute and add Broth/Water, MSG, Sugar and Blk Pepper
Bring to a Simmer and cook 2 minutes.
Add Tofu and stir gently.
Simmer 5 minutes until heated through.
Adjust Seasoning and thicken with Corn Starch slurry.
Serve with Rice.
Makes 2 to 4 Servings.

* Ingredients...







*Hot Weiner/Texas Weiner Chili*

1C Chopped Onion
1/2C Chopped Green Pepper
2ea Cloves Garlic
2T EVOO
3C Water
2Lb Grnd Beef
1/2C Ketchup
2T Tomato Paste
6T Chili Powder
4T Kitchen Bouquet Browning Sauce
2tsp Allspice
1tsp Salt
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Cumin
1tsp Cinnamon
1tsp Oregano
1/2tsp Thyme
Cayenne Pepper to Taste

Puree the Onion, Pepper and Garlic until very fine. Saute the Veg in EVOO until it starts to get golden. Add the water to deglaze the pan. Add the remaining ingredients stirring well to break up the meat into fine pieces and combine ingredients. Bring Sauce to a boil, reduce heat and simmer to desired thickness. Stir frequently.
NOTE: New Jersey Law carries a Fine of $1000 and 6 Months in Jail for, Removing the Fat from any Texas Weiner Sauce! 

*JJ's PIZZA DOUGH*

5C Bread or AP Flour
1Pk Instant Yeast
2Tbs Sugar
1Tbs Kosher Salt
2Tbs EVOO
1C HOT (140°F) Water
1C Cold Buttermilk
Mix dry ingredients. Combine wet ingredients. Dump wet onto dry. Mix then Knead 10 minutes.
Place in a lightly oiled bowl, cover and Proof 1 hour in a warm area.
Punch gently to deflate. Knead a couple times, cover and rest 1 hour or Refer Rest overnight....JJ

*Southern Sandwich Biscuits in a KitchenAid Mixer

Ingredients*
4 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting the board.
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 Tbs baking powder (use one without aluminum)
2 tsp kosher salt
12 Tbs unsalted butter, 3 Half sticks, Frozen Solid!
1 3/4 cups Buttermilk, very cold.
1/2 cup Sour Cream.
2 Tbs Sugar

*Directions*

1. Preheat your oven to 450°F.
2. Combine the dry ingredients in the bowl of the mixer, stir together with your fingers.
3. Course grate the frozen butter into the flour in three installments, or 1/2 stick at a time, tossing together with your fingers after each installment.
4. Install the flat Paddle attachment. Add the buttermilk and sour cream then mix on lowest speed for about 15 seconds. Scrape the bowl, getting the dry stuff on the bottom and beat on second speed for 15 seconds more.
5. Turn the dough out onto a floured board, cleaning the dough off the paddle. Flour the top of the dough well and pat out to a 1" thick rectangle.
6. Fold the dough in thirds, like a letter, turning 90° and patting out to 1" thick. Repeat 3 times. Gently press the dough down to a 1" thick rectangle for the last time..
7. Use a round cutter, frequently dipped in flour, to cut into 3" rounds pulling the scraps to the side.
8. Important! STACK the scraps and press them together. Fold and press again 1-2 times until fairly uniform. Press out to 1" thick and cut additional biscuits, repeating this step until you get 12 biscuits.
9. Place the biscuits on a lightly greased cookie sheet- if you like soft sides, put them touching each other.  If you like "crusty" sides, put them about 1 inch apart- these will not rise as high as the biscuits put close together.
10. Bake for about 13 to 15 minutes until the biscuits are a light golden brown on top and bottom.  Do not over bake!

*MAPLE, BACON, WHISKEY PECAN PIE*

1- 9 inch Deep Dish Pie Crust
6-8 Slices Belly Bacon cut in 1/2" Lardons
1C Pecan Halves
1/4C Brown Sugar
1/2C Pure Maple Syrup
1/2C Dark Karo Syrup
2oz Whiskey or Bourbon
3ea Lrg Eggs, beaten
1/4tsp Salt
1tsp Vanilla

Preheat oven to 350°F.
Fry the Bacon until Crisp, set aside.
Drain all but 1 Tablespoon of grease.
Add Pecans and toast over Medium Heat, one minute.
Turn off flame and add Brown Sugar and Whiskey. Give a minute for Alcohol to evaporate. Restore medium heat and stir Pecans until syrup reduces and Glazes the Pecans.
Cool 5 minutes and add the Pecans to the Crust.
Combine remaining Ingredients, including Bacon. Combine well and pour over the Pecans.
Bake 50 to 55 minutes or until center is just slightly jiggly.
Cool completely and Serve.

*Arroz con Pollo (Moist and Filling)*

Sofrito (Non-Traditional but Tasty)

1lg Onion, diced.
8lg Cloves of Garlic
2ea small Ripe Tomatoes, quartered.
1/2ea Red Bell Pepper, diced
1-4oz can Green Chiles, drained.
8-10ea Shishito Peppers, seeded and diced...OR...
2-3ea Jalapeños, seeded and diced.
1 bnch Cilantro, washed and dried, torn in half.
Place all in a food processor and process into a coarse Puree.

Rice and Chicken

2Tbs Oil of choice.
4 pounds BL/SL Chicken Thighs, quartered.
1/2 Batch Sofrito, about 1 1/2Cups
4cups Sushi Rice or other short grain rice.
6cups Water
2Tbs Chicken Base
1Tbs Liquid MAGGI Seasoning...OR...
2Tbs Soy Sauce.
1-6.75oz Jar Stuffed Manzanillo Olives, drained.
1Tbs Sugar

Dry Seasonings

1 envelope Sazon Seasoning with Cilantro and Annatto.
1Tbs Granulated Garlic
1tsp Turmeric
1tsp Oregano
1tsp Black Pepper
Salt to taste.

Make the Sofrito and set aside.
Heat an 7-8 Quart Heavy bottom Pot or Dutch Oven over med/high heat.
Add oil and chicken and lightly brown each side. Remove to a plater.
Add Sofrito and saute until golden brown, about 10-15 minutes, stir frequently.
Add Dry seasonings and saute one minute.
Add Rice and saute 2 minutes, stirring to coat rice completely.
Add the Chicken and any juices, along with the remaining ingredients, to the pot. Stir well.
Heat until it begins to bubble. Taste and adjust Salt as desired.
Continue to heat until bubbling well, cover and place in a preheated 325°F Oven. Cook 20 minutes.
Stir rice, bottom to top,  making sure to scrape any rice sticking to the pot. Cover and cook 20 to 30 additional minutes, or until rice is tender.
Stir rice again, scraping the bottom of the pot. Cover, remove from heat and Rest 15 minutes.
Serve.

This make a HUGE AMOUNT! Enough for 4 big eaters, 3 Dogs, 2 Cats, and we Still had Half left to bag and Freeze for another meal.
A Half recipe would easily feed 6 with a Side Salad....JJ

Favorite preparation. This also works with Steak, adjust doneness, and Pork Loin Chops, seared rare and finished to 130-135 in the Sauce...JJ

*CARNITAS*

1/4C Lard or Bacon Grease
8lbs Pork Butt, 2" chunks
2C Diced Onion, 1lrg.
4-5 ea Large Cloves Garlic, chopped.
1T Chicken Bouillon
1T Oregano, Mexican if available.
1ea 3" Cinnamon Stick, or 1tsp Ground Cinnamon.
1tsp Ground Cumin
1tsp Grnd Black Pepper
Pinch Ground Clove
1/4C Brown Sugar
3C Cola
1C Whole Milk
Zest and Juice of 1-2 Oranges

Brown Pork in lard and set aside.
Saute Onion until golden.
Saute Garlic until fragrant.
Add Pork and remaining ingredients.
Simmer, covered, until fork tender, 2-3 hours.
Strain Pork to a hot skillet. Fry Pork until juice evaporate and pork fries crisp in it's own fat.
Coarsely shred and serve .
Drizzle braising liquid to moisten.

*Pozole Rojo*

Stock/Broth

3-4Lbs Chicken on the Bone or 3-4Lbs Pork Country Style Ribs, plus 2 pounds, total, Trotters and/or Fresh Hocks. These are Optional but add a Rich Mouthfeel from the extra Gelatin.
1Lrg Onion (8oz), Rough Chopped
1Lrg Rib Celery, Rough Chopped
1Lrg Carrot, Rough Chopped
3ea Whole Cloves Garlic
2ea Sprigs Thyme
1ea Bayleaf
6ea Stems of Cilantro
1tsp Kosher Salt
8Cups Water, or to cover meat.

The Soup Ingredients

2ea Ancho or Mulato Chiles
2-3ea Pasilla Chile
2-3ea Guajillo Chiles
Other Chiles as desired totaling about 2oz. Toast in a dry pan, over Low Heat until Fragrant. Don't let them burn! Cool, remove stems and seeds and grind into a powder.
See NOTE below...
2C Diced Onions (1Lrg)
2C Diced Celery (2-3 Ribs)
2T Tomato Paste
1Tbs Sugar
3ea Cloves Garlic, minced
1tsp Fresh Thyme Leave (2-3 Sprigs)
1tsp Dry Mexican Oregano, or other.
2-3tsp Kosher Salt
1tsp Grnd Black Pepper
1/2tsp Grnd Cinnamon (1/2 Small Stick)
1/4tsp Grnd Cloves (4-5 Whole)
1/4tsp Grnd Cumin, or more to taste
1-14oz Can Diced Tomatoes
2-30oz Cans Posole, drained
NOTE: You can Substitute 4-5 Tablespoons of your favorite Chili Powder, if whole Chiles are not available or convenient...

The Garnishes

Sliced Red Radishes
Diced Sweet Onion
Shredded Cabbage
Diced Avocado
Lime Wedges
Cilantro Leaves
Queso Fresco or other Grated Cheese (Jack,Cheddar, Etc.)
Crema* or Sour Cream
Flour Tortillas*
*Recipes to follow.

Heat a 4Qt pot over high heat and add 2-3Tbs Fat of your choice and brown the meat, remove it to a plate and if there is a lot of additional fat rendered remove some, keep it, until you are left with about 2Tbs in the pot. At this point add the vegetables and saute them until golden. If the Garlic Cloves are getting too brown, remove and add back later. I ALWAYS sweat or saute my aromatic vegetables for soups and stocks because it creates and concentrates a ton of flavor that you can't get by adding raw veg to soup. For light colored soups, just sweat them over med/low heat until softened a bit. For dark soups saute until golden or even brown. Time to add the Water, fairly quickly as it's going to spit and pop, and the herbs. Scrape the bottom of the pot to get all the brown goodness that accumulated on the bottom of the pot. Add the meat to the pot, bring everything just barely to bubbling, reduce the heat to low and skim any floating scum. Cover the pot and simmer until the meat is tender and easily removed from the bones. If the level has dropped add some water. Now cooked, remove the meat to cool until it can be handled. Strain the stock into another pot, to remove the veggies, and keep warm. This stock contains very little Salt so the flavor will be flat and not that good, we will fix this later. Reheat the 4Qt pot and add 2-3Tbs of the reserved fat. Add the remaining Onions, Celery and Tomato Paste. Saute these just until the tomato paste begins to darken. Add the Garlic and saute another minute. Add the Stock and all remaining ingredients, Except the Meat. Bring to a boil reduce the heat to low and simmer the until the Celery, Onions and Posole are tender but still firm. Adjust seasoning adding more Salt, Sugar and Pepper to taste. Add the meat to the soup, turn up the heat, bring the soup back to a simmer and Serve in big bowls with all the Garnishes on the side so everybody can customize the Pazole to their tastes...
This Recipe Serves 4 to 8...Enjoy!...JJ

*Flour Tortilla's *

3C King Arthur Unbleached All Purpose Flour
1tsp Baking Powder
1tsp Kosher Salt (3/4tsp Fine Sea or Table Salt)
1/3C Cold Lard
1 1/4C Water,

Add Flour, Baking Powder and Salt to a bowl and combine. Cut or break the Lard into 1/2 +/- inch pieces and add to the flour. Cut in the lard until you have coarse crumbs. With the mixer or Food Processor running add the Water in a steady stream and allow to mix/knead in. If after 5 minutes mixing there is dry flour or dry flakes of dough, add 1T more water. If the dough is sticky, add 1T more flour. Continue kneading for another 5 minutes until smooth. Weigh and divide the dough. For 8" Tortillas, divide weight by 16. For larger Tortillas, divide by 12.

*Crema (Mexican Style Sour Cream)*

2C Heavy Cream
2T Buttermilk

Warm the Hvy Cream to 90°F.
Stir in the Buttermilk.
Pour the mixture in a clean, dry jar.
Place the lid loosely on top and let it ferment 24 hours, not just overnight, in a warm place.
If thickened,Tighten the lid, shake it up and refrigerate overnight before using.
If not thickened, try adding 2T more Buttermilk and let rest another 24 hours.
For use, stir the Crema and drizzle over Pozole or anything that you like to top with Sour Cream.
Crema is nicely Tangy but not as sour as Sour Cream.

*Green Chile Sauce*

Makes about 2 Cups relatively mild sauce, depending on Jalapenos. Add Hotter Chiles to your taste.

2Tabs Oil
1C Diced Onion
4ea Cloves Garlic
4ea Pablano Peppers
4ea Jalapeño Peppers*
8oz New Mexican or Anaheim Chiles**
1/2tsp Cumin
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Marjoram or Oregano
1ea Chicken Bouillon Cube
1C Water
Small Handful Cilantro, finely minced.
1/4C Heavy Cream

Roast and peel chiles, Chop fine.
Saute onion and garlic until soft and slightly golden in a 12" pan.
Place all but Cilantro and Cream in the pan and simmer until soft and water evaporates.
Puree the vegetables until smooth. Add a little water if needed. If too thin return to pan and reduce.
Add Cilantro and cream, stir to combine.
Season to taste.
* If jalapeños are mild add more and use less Pablano.
** Fresh Chiles are best but use Canned Green Chiles, out of season.

*Flame Roasted Salsa*

8 oz Ripe Roma Tomatoes, about 3.
1-2 ea *Jalapeños (or 1-2 Canned Chipotle's)
2-3 ea Lrg Cloves Garlic, peeled
1 ea Small Onion, peeled
A Handful of Cilantro Leaves
1/2tsp Oregano
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Salt

Place the Veggies on a baking sheet.
Place the tray 4 inches below your Broiler and Broil, turning occasionally, until Blistered and Splotchy Black, about 5 minutes. A Veggies Basket on your Grill works too.
Remove from heat and let cool enough to handle. Cut the Root from the Onion and Seed the Jalapeño , if desired.
Place all in a Blender, cover, and Puree.
Adjust thickness, as desired, with a little water if needed.
Adjust Seasoning and Serve.
Store in the Refer for 3-5 days.
MAKES about 2 Cups.
NOTE*: If you don't want any Heat, substitute an Anaheim or Pablano Chile for the Jalapeño. A small can of, drained, Green Chiles, works as well. All these have Good Flavor but generally no Heat.

*PORK TENDERS DIANE*

2ea Pork Tenderloin
SPOG to coat.
2Tbs Bacon Grease or as needed.
2ea Shallots, minced.
8 to 16 ounces Sliced Mushrooms.
1/4cup Brandy, E&J or Christian Brothers is fine. Apple Juice if no Booze allowed.
1Tbs Dijon Mustard or Gulden's Spicy Brown. Add more if desired.
2-3 Sprigs Fresh Thyme* See note...
2cups Heavy Cream
S & P / Sugar TT
Chopped Parsley to Garnish

Preheat Oven to 300°F
Dry the Pork with paper towel and rub on some SPOG.
Heat a heavy bottom pan over med/high heat.
Sear the Pork on all sides, until well browned. Turn off heat and Remove the Pork to a baking pan. Place in the Oven.
Roast until the IT reaches 120°F, remove and rest, uncovered, to cool and cook a bit more. About 15 minutes.

Reheat the Saute Pan over medium heat.
Add the Shallots, Mushrooms and Thyme to the Saute Pan and Bacon Grease. Stir until softened, Fragrant and the mushrooms are golden brown.
Turn off the Flame and Deglaze the pan with Brandy, scraping the pan bottom. Stir until steam subsides.
Restore to medium heat and reduce by half.
Whisk in the Mustard, and stir 30 seconds.
Add Heavy Cream and whisk to combine.
Slice the Pork in 3/8" thick Slices and set aside. KEEP THE BOSSES FINGERS AWAY!
Heat the Sauce until it thickens enough to coat a Spoon. Drawing a Finger across the spoon back and thru the sauce should leave a clean path that doesn't run back together. Remove the Thyme Stems.
Add the Sliced Pork to the sauce with any juices, and just warm through. Adjust S & P and add a 1/2 tsp Sugar if a bit Sharp.
Serve with Buttered Egg Noodles or Mashed Potates and a Veg.
Serves 4
.*Note...We buy Clam Shell Packs of Fresh Herbs and Freeze them. You can take what you need and the rest stays good for a month.

JJ's French Onion Soup

10 Pounds Sweet Onions, French Cut, root to stem.
2 Stick Butter
1/2Cup AP Flour
2 Boxes 12Cups, Beef Broth
2 Boxes, 12 Cups Chicken Broth
1 small pack Fresh Thyme, tied. About 16 sprigs.
1 teaspoon Fresh Grated Nutmeg
2 each large Bay leaves
2 Tablespoon Kitchen Bouquet
1/4 Cup Sherry, optional.
S & P to taste
CHEF'S secret...2 Tablespoons Maggi Liquid Seasoning...Don't tell.

Caramelize the Onions in Butter, over medium heat, stirring frequently. Do Not use a Non-stick pan!
As a Brown Fonde forms in the pan, add 1/2 Cup Broth to deglaze. Continue cooking, developing Fonde and deglazing until Onions are a Milk Chocolate Brown and Broth is evaporated. Takes about 45 minutes.
Add the 1/2Cup of Flour an stir well to make a Roux..
Deglaze once more, 2 Cups Broth and add Onions and remaining ingredients to a 12 Quart Stock Pot.
Bring to a Boil, Reduce to Simmer and cook 1 hour.
Add S & P to taste.

Make Up...

Assemble 16oz Crocks or Heat Proof Bowls.
Slice a French Baguette into 1 1/2" Slices and Toast until golden, Butter if desired.
Slice 1 Pound packages of Mozzarella Cheese into 1/4 -3/8" Slabs across the face. Around 3-4 ounces each (Yes we like A LOT of Cheese!).
Equally Thick slices of Gruyere, Monterey Jack, Swiss or Provolone all work or Coarse Grate the Cheeses and Blend different types.
Fill Crocks to 1/2" below the rim, about 14 ounces. Top with 1-2 Slices of Bread an cover with 4 ounces of Cheese.
Broil until Cheese is Melted and Browned, Serve on small plates.
Makes about 16 servings...Freezes well.

*Creamy Seared Tuna Dipping Sauce*

3 tablespoons Rice Vinegar
1 tablespoon Soy Sauce
1 teaspoon Asian Sesame Oil
3 tablespoons Sugar
1 teaspoon minced Garlic
1 teaspoon minced Gari (Pickled Ginger)
1 teaspoon minced fresh Ginger Root
1 teaspoon Sriracha, or TT
1/2 teaspoon White Pepper
1 cup Mayonnaise or as needed.
Salt as needed.
*Instructions*

In a small Food Processor bowl, combine the  rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, sesame oil, sugar, minced garlic, minced gari and ginger root, sriracha, and white pepper. Puree.
Transfer to a bowl and gradually whisk in mayonnaise until completely blended. Adjust seasoning.



*Mrs. CIVILSMOKER's Lemon Dressing*

1/2C Extra Light Olive....NOT extra virgin.
3 Tbs each white wine vinegar, lemon juice, honey
1 tsp each lemon zest, fresh thyme
1 Tbs Dijon
1 garlic clove
2 Tbs minced shallots
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp Dry Oregano (Greek twist)

*Chicken Fried Steak Seasoning 2*

Grind
1 teaspoon Dried Oregano
1Tablespoon Summer Savory
1 teaspoon Celery Seed
2Tablespoon Whole Blk Pepper
1Tablespoon Whole Coriander
1teaspoon Dry Thyme
1teaspoon Dry Marjoram
Add
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
1 Tablespoon Mustard Powder
2 Tablespoons Paprika
1 Tablespoon Powdered Ginger
1 Tablespoon White Pepper
1 Tablespoon MSG
1 teaspoon Gran Garlic
*Griddle Chicken Gyro Marinade*

1C Greek Yogurt
2TRed Wine Vinegar
2T Lemon Juice
2T EVOO
1T Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
1T Oregano
2tsp Kosher Salt / Chicken Bouillon
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Marjoram
1tsp Parsley Flakes
1tsp Maggi
1tsp Coriander
1/2tsp Cumin
1/2tsp MSG
3-4 Cloves Garlic, pressed

Combine all and whisk well.
Marinate Chicken 4 hours to overnight.
Enough for 4lb Chicken.

*KFC Clone*

4 C Flour
1) 1T Salt
2) 1T Thyme
3) 1 T Basil
4) 2 tsp Oregano
5) 2 T Celery Salt
6) 2 T Black Pepper
7) 2T  Dried Mustard
8) 4 T  Paprika
9) 1-2 tsp Garlic
10) 2T Ground Ginger
11) 2T White Pepper
         1T MSG

*TACO SEASONING*

1T Beef Bouillon Powder
2T Ancho Chile Powder
1T New Mex Chile Powder
1T Guajillo Chile Powder
1T Coriander
1T Sugar
1T Corn Starch
1tsp MSG
1tsp Oregano, Mexican is preferred
1tsp Gran Garlic
1tsp Gran Onion
1tsp Black Pepper
2tsp Gnd Cumin
1tsp Cocoa Powder
1/4tsp Cinnamon
Pinch Grnd Clove

Add 2T per pound of Beef or as needed.

Makes 1Cup.

*Korean Grillin' BEEF Marinade*

1C Soy Sauce
1C Brown Sugar
1/2C Minced Onion or 2T Onion Flakes*
1/2C Mirin or Wine (Any)
1ea Korean Pear, Delicious Apple, peeled and pureed or 1/2C Apple Sauce
2Tbs Minced Garlic
1Tbs Minced or Grated Ginger
1Tbs Sesame Oil
1Tbs Gochjang or Sriracha (Optional)
Combine all and Marinate 2 Flank or other Steaks, 24 to 48 hours. Makes great Jerky too. Up to 4 pounds of Beef Strips.
NOTE:* I remember Dad using Dry Onion Flakes, but Fresh Onion works too.


Teriyaki Sauce is a good choice to marinate a variety of meat. The recipe below is not traditional Japanese Teriyaki but tasty. If you don't have all the ingredients, add what you have. The Soy Sauce, Mirin/Wine, Sugar and Vinegar, are the most important components...JJ

*Teriyaki Marinade*

1C Soy Sauce, Kikkoman is best.
1/2C Mirin, see Note*
1/4C Brown Sugar
2T Rice Vinegar, or Wine Vinegar
1T Sriracha, or 1/2tsp Cayenne (optional)
1T Minced Garlic, 1tsp Dry Granulated
1T Minced Ginger, 1tsp Ground.
2ea Minced Scallion, or 1T dry Onion Flakes, or 1tsp Granulated Onion
1tsp Sesame Oil

Combine all and Marinate meat 2 to 4 hours. A Ziplock bag with air removed gives best contact.

*Gochujang Sauce*

Gochujang - 1/4 Cup
Soy sauce - 2 Tbs
Sesame oil - 1-2Tbs
Garlic - 2Tbs
Ginger-1Tbs
Veg Oil -1Tbs
Vinegar - 1Tbs
Brown Sugar - 1Tbs
Sesame seeds - 1Tbs
       Add veg oil, Garlic and Ginger  to a small pan. Warm over medium heat until fragrant. Place the Garlic and Ginger in a bowl. Add remaining Ingredients and stir well. Add 1-2 Tbs to Rice Bowl.

*New Spiedie Marinade/Sauce*

2Cup Olive Oil
1Cup Red Wine Vinegar
1Cup Red Wine
1T Maggi
2T Minced Garlic
1Tbs Salt
2Tbs Sugar
1tsp Dry Basil
1tsp Dry Oregano
1tsp Dry Parsley
1tsp Dry Thyme
2tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran Onion
1tsp MSG
1/2tsp Red Pepper Flake
2Lrg Egg Yolks
1Tbs Worcestershire Sauce, optional

Combine everything but the Oil in a Blender and gave it a whirl. While on high slowly drizzle in the Oil. The egg helps emulsify the Oil and Vinegar together and the whole deal thickens slighty. ,  Divide in half to use for Marinade and Sandwich Sauce.
Marinate the meat 24 hours. The meat is Over Marinated for best flavor. Use Lamb, Beef, Pork, Chicken or Game meat.

*Tenderloin Tips Marinade *

1/2 C Soy Sauce
1/4 C Brown Sugar
2Tbs Worcestershire Sauce
2Tbs Balsamic Vinegar
1/2tsp Dry Ginger
1/2tsp Granulated Onion
1/4tsp Granulated Garlic

Combine all and marinate Tender Tips overnight. Drain well and pat dry with paper towels. Skewer for Char-Grilling or Sear in a very hot Cast Iron pan. Serve on a Buttered Steak Roll...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm definitely bookmarking this!
Thanks JJ!
Al


----------



## jp61

First time seeing this thread. Thank you Chef JJ!


----------



## backpacker048

Thanks Chef JJ for the recipes!  I picked out a bunch of 'em that I want to try.  Can't wait.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Glad this thread came up again...  marked now...  Thx JJ


----------



## sdkid

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Y'all are welcome...JJ


----------



## buffalobbqpete

Appreciate it Chef!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Chef JJ, thanks so much for posting all these great recipes.  About to whip up a batch of your Cajun Rib Tickler as a blackening spice for some flat iron steaks tonite!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Good stuff...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno

Hmmm, for some resson this thread popped up in my SMF notifications emails.
Don't know why, but I'm glad it did since I like several of the recipes in it.
Thanks JJ.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I added the Arroz con Pollo that I  made the other day. Lacking some of the traditional Peppers for the Sofrito, I substituted what I had, all frozen even the 4oz Canned Green Chiles. The crew all rated this batch, best ever. So I  wrote it up...JJ


----------



## backpacker048

Hi Chef JimmyJ,

Got a question for you, if you don't mind.

I've cooked several pork loins and they have all turned out dry.  I've stuffed them with several different ingredients in Jeff's recipes.  I've wrapped them in bacon weave., and they are still dry.  Don't remember what temp I pulled them at - but is that the secret?   To pull them around 145 or so?  Anything else I can do.? We're about to give up on loins.  Matter of fact the wife, er excuse me, the Boss has already said no more loins.


----------



## chilerelleno

B
 backpacker048

I'll say this about pork loins and any loin cut.
I've never had a dry one since I started wet brining them overnight and pulling at 140°-145°.
All are incredibly moist and juicy prepped thusly.
Even had one or two overcook as high as 150° and still be moist due to the added moisture of brining.

I seldom add anything other than 1/2c of Kosher or Sea salt per quart of water when making brine.
All that is needed for the chemistry to take place is salt/water.


----------



## JckDanls 07

chilerelleno said:


> @backpacker048
> I'll say this about pork loins and any loin cut.
> I've never had a dry one since I started wet brining them overnight and pulling at 140°-145°.
> All are incredibly moist and juicy prepped thusly.
> Even had one or two overcook as high as 150° and still be moist due to the added moisture of brining.
> 
> I seldom add anything other than 1/2c of Kosher or Sea salt per quart of water when making brine.
> All that is needed for the chemistry to take place is salt/water.



I'll agree with this....  BRINE ...  Mines a lil different tho...  I use 1 gallon of water... 3/4 cup kosher salt...  3/4 cup of sugar... make sure it's precooled before submerging the loin for about 12 hrs ...  this will fix the dryness ...


----------



## chef jimmyj

I take Pork Loin to 135-140, Tops!, and rest. They are moist and tender. My Boss, prefers Pork Tenderloin much more! Smoke at 225 to 110°F tben Reverse Sear, brush with BBQ Sauce, take to 125-130 , in the thick end. With a rest the meat is Pink and Juicy, they are great!
Favorite preparation. This also works with Steak, adjust doneness, and Pork Loin Chops, seared rare and finished to 130-135 in the Sauce...JJ

*PORK TENDERS DIANE*

2ea Pork Tenderloin
SPOG to coat.
2Tbs Bacon Grease, or as needed.
2ea Shallots, minced.
8 to 16 ounces Sliced Mushrooms.
1/4cup Brandy, E&J or Christian Brothers is fine. Apple Juice if no Booze allowed.
1Tbs Dijon Mustard or Gulden's Spicy Brown. Add more if desired.
2-3 Sprigs Fresh Thyme* See note...
2cups Heavy Cream
S & P / Sugar  TT
Chopped Parsley to Garnish

Preheat Oven to 300°F
Dry the Pork with paper towel and rub on some SPOG.
Heat a heavy bottom pan over med/high heat.
Sear the Pork on all sides, until well browned. Turn off heat and Remove the Pork to a baking pan. Place in the Oven.
Roast until the IT reaches 120°F, remove and rest, uncovered, to cool and cook a bit more. About 15 minutes.

Reheat the Saute Pan over medium heat.
Add the Shallots, Mushrooms and Thyme to the Saute Pan and Bacon Grease. Stir until softened, Fragrant and the mushroom are golden brown.
Turn off the Flame and Deglaze the pan with Brandy, scraping the pan bottom. Stir until steam subsides.
Restore to medium heat and reduce by half.
Whisk in the Mustard, and stir 30 seconds.
Add Heavy Cream and whisk to combine.
Slice the Pork in 3/8" thick Slices and set aside. KEEP THE BOSSES FINGERS AWAY!
Heat the Sauce until it thickens enough to coat a Spoon. Drawing a Finger across the spoon back and thru the sauce should leave a clean path that doesn't run back together. Remove the Thyme Stems.
Add the Sliced Pork to the sauce with any juices, and just warm through. Adjust S & P and add a 1/2 tsp Sugar if a bit Sharp.
Serve with Buttered Egg Noodles or Mashed Potates and a Veg.
Serves 4
.*Note...We buy Clam Shell Packs of Fresh Herbs and Freeze them. You can take what you need and the rest stays good for a month.


----------



## schlotz

Excellent variant to the classic Steak Diane.  Love it 

 chef jimmyj


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks, I edited to include the Mushrooms I neglected to add. Though it is good with or without...JJ


----------

